# Canon EOS 6D Mark II Coming July 20, 2017? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2017)

```
There are <a href="http://www.*********.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-announcement-on-july-2021-cw2/">reports</a> that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II will be announced on July 20, 2017, though we have been unable to confirm the exact date in July, we do know it’s coming during that month.</p>
<p>We do know that the Canon EOS Rebel SL2 will be announced alongside the EOS 6D Mark II.</p>
<p>Specifications are also hard to come by, but we hope to change that very soon.</p>
<p>Once we confirm the announcement date, we’ll let you know.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow. CR Guy linked a CW story.

Must be a slow week... :

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2017)

Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.


----------



## JoSto (Jun 8, 2017)

I was waiting for the 6dII since forever. I gave up a week ago and bought a used 1dx. Dont regret it.

I pretty sure we can expect a 5d3 with updated software and a more entry-level body & dials design. Something similar to the 80D. I would be suprised if there are any main features missing in the 5d4.

Obviously Canon is delaying the Camera to support 5d4 sales. As the jump from the mark 3 to the mark 4 wasn't that big the 6d2 will be a real threat to the 5d4-sales.

I can imagine that the numerous rumors of the 6d successor is hurting 6d sales significant. Would be interesting if there are any data about this topic out there. Canon is late with the mark 2, I expect instant availability in stores.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 8, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.



you're acting as if they waited for the specifications first


----------



## transpo1 (Jun 8, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.



+1 I'm looking forward to criticizing whatever way they implement and hobble the 4K capabilities of the camera


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm not buying it if it's not a mirror less camera


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 8, 2017)

I just want to buy it so let's hurry this up now. June, July, and August are nice times to be out shooting where I live.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 8, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm not buying it if it's not a mirror less camera



Don't know what the fuss is with those things: I just took the mirror out of my 7D Mk II - and it's crap, now..!


----------



## leadin2 (Jun 8, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.



We don't have to wait, let's start now! Round 108..... ;D


----------



## LesC (Jun 8, 2017)

Just don't see the appeal of mirrorless at the moment - if the 6D was made mirrorless, the body might be a bit smaller but L series lenses would still be the same size/weight.


----------



## pedro (Jun 8, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.



No.The sooner we get it announced we can marvel about the 6DIII specs ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.
> ...



Not at all...


----------



## FECHariot (Jun 8, 2017)

The article says in July of 2021, we will see the new 6D2:

******com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-announcement-on*-july-2021*-cw2/

So sorry 4 more years... :


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Jun 8, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm not buying it if it's not a mirror less camera



I wouldn't bother getting your wallet out then. Cause it won't be. :


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 8, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm not buying it if it's not a mirror less camera



So, what will you be doing with your money instead?


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 8, 2017)

Please at least af equivalent to 80d. 

Sync speed not less than 1/200 (seriously why cheap out so much)?

Red illuminated AF points.

High ISO performance not worse than 6d1. Don't just add megapixels if you can't keep high ISO looking as good as before. I'd actually rather see the MP stay the same and then see the high ISO image quality improve. 

That's it. That's all I need to be a buyer.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 8, 2017)

JoSto said:


> I can imagine that the numerous rumors of the 6d successor is hurting 6d sales significant. Would be interesting if there are any data about this topic out there...



Number 16 on the Amazon best seller's list. Nikon D810 at #36 and D750 at #37. Canon 5DIV at #8, 5DIII at #11. So, I would say that the rumors aren't exactly killing 6D sales.


----------



## K (Jun 9, 2017)

JoSto said:


> Obviously Canon is delaying the Camera to support 5d4 sales. As the jump from the mark 3 to the mark 4 wasn't that big the 6d2 will be a real threat to the 5d4-sales.




This is why it's most likely they'll nerf the 6D2 with 1 card slot and/or 19pt AF system. Or the 45pt AF but without any advanced tracking or intelligence. 

Some people assume that it will be a FF 80D. Why? The 6D was not a full frame 70D. 70D had more AF points and speed.

So it is entirely possible that Canon can introduce a 6D2 with low AF-point system.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 9, 2017)

K said:


> This is why it's most likely they'll nerf the 6D2 with 1 card slot and/or 19pt AF system. Or the 45pt AF but without any advanced tracking or intelligence.
> 
> Some people assume that it will be a FF 80D. Why? The 6D was not a full frame 70D. 70D had more AF points and speed.
> 
> So it is entirely possible that Canon can introduce a 6D2 with low AF-point system.



Very doubtful. 

One, the 70D came out well after the 6D. And two, Canon is not using such simple reasoning to determine their AF system in any of their cameras. They are doing their homework, evaluating the market, and for the case of a camera such as the 6D, which has a much longer product cycle, they will be thinking more long term. In short, I'd be shocked if it did not come out with a 40+ point AF system with decent tracking ability.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 9, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Please at least af equivalent to 80d.
> 
> Sync speed not less than 1/200 (seriously why cheap out so much)?
> 
> ...





JoSto said:


> I was waiting for the 6dII since forever. I gave up a week ago and bought a used 1dx. Dont regret it.
> 
> I pretty sure we can expect a 5d3 with updated software and a more entry-level body & dials design. Something similar to the 80D. I would be suprised if there are any main features missing in the 5d4.
> 
> ...



is the 6D II going to miss features tht are on the 5D Iv?

how ome you wont go for a 5D IV over the potential 6D II?


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 9, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Please at least af equivalent to 80d.
> ...



Lack of illuminated AF points would drive me nuts. I don't care very much about more features beyond those I listed.


----------



## pinoyplaya4life (Jun 9, 2017)

I just bit the bullet and bought the 5D4 instead for $3299 less tax plus a few other free items from B&H that I needed anyway. In essence, I purchased the camera for ~$2975 (no tax). If the 6D2 is priced at $2200, that would be a $775 difference between what I paid for the 5D4. Plus I get the 13 month Canon Care Pak Plus which may no longer be available once the 6D2 comes out. 

I think $775 is worth the price difference to get the 5D4 and get it two months early for summer shoots. I doubt the 6D2 will have any free item offers from B&H and other retailers within 2 months of release.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2017)

pinoyplaya4life said:


> I just bit the bullet and bought the 5D4 instead for $3299 less tax plus a few other free items from B&H that I needed anyway. In essence, I purchased the camera for ~$2975 (no tax). If the 6D2 is priced at $2200, that would be a $775 difference between what I paid for the 5D4. Plus I get the 13 month Canon Care Pak Plus which may no longer be available once the 6D2 comes out.
> 
> I think $775 is worth the price difference to get the 5D4 and get it two months early for summer shoots. I doubt the 6D2 will have any free item offers from B&H and other retailers within 2 months of release.



You will never regret your decision. The ergonomics of the 5D series alone is worth the price difference.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 9, 2017)

1. canon crippled it to save a) 5D Mark IV sales b) 1DX Mark II sales c) CINI EOS Sales d) sales of something else.
2. it's DOA I can't even recall such a ill regarded camera body ... what was canon thinking?
3. next year sony will be #1 in full frame cameras. you heard it here first.


just getting a head start


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 9, 2017)

JoSto said:


> Obviously Canon is delaying the Camera to support 5d4 sales. As the jump from the mark 3 to the mark 4 wasn't that big the 6d2 will be a real threat to the 5d4-sales.



Canon certainly nerfs its rigs / withholds key features to keep sales/price where they want it, but I don't believe they _delay _new rigs to market for that reason. I doubt anything nefarious is driving the timing.

I think refresh cycles are taking longer than they used to because Canon has so many more product lines than they did 4-5 years ago -- SL1, EOS M, Cine rigs, the weird 4K fixed lens camcorder, the nutty 760D/77D line, etc.

It just stands to reason with such a massive and ever-growing portfolio, they can't quite keep up the prior refresh cycle's timing. 

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2017)

considering 5D mark 4 has been getting rebates, either this camera have compelling features to justify price(dual slots, decent AF module, and 4k video with better codecs not crap bloated mjpeg) or dont see why serious photographers will be choosing 6d over 5d.


----------



## sanj (Jun 9, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not buying it if it's not a mirror less camera
> ...



haha


----------



## dsut4392 (Jun 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> considering 5D mark 4 has been getting rebates, either this camera have compelling features to justify price(dual slots, decent AF module, and 4k video with better codecs not crap bloated mjpeg) or dont see why serious photographers will be choosing 6d over 5d.



Sure, if you actually need or want any of those things they might sway your decision towards the 5D4. But if they are not high on your radar, you'll still be paying a whole bunch more money for a 5D4 after a rebate than a full-price 6D2. 

I mainly shoot travel and nature, and few if any of the spec advantages of the 5D3 offered real world benefit over the 6D, nor will those of the 5D4 over the 6D2.

The reasons I chose 6D over 5D3 were:
1)Price
2)Lighter body (but still DSLR with a decent grip, DON'T want EVF or gripless MILC)
3)Better low light performance

The first two points are still certain to be true between 6D2 and 5D4, regardless of any 'nerfing'. And the third point is unlikely to be a big difference either way. 6D2 is also almost certain to have an articulated screen (big plus in the view of almost anyone who has actually used one). And even if Canon 'nerfs' the AF improvements in the 6D2, it's still almost certain to get DPAF in live view, and more cross type AF points than the existing 6D. That's enough for me to upgrade from the 6D.

Why would I pay more for a 5D4 if I don't need high frame rates, or 4K video, or tons of AF points, or dual card slots ? To be honest, even if the price of the 5D4 came all the way down to the same price as the 6D2, I would probably still choose the 6D2 for it's articulated screen and lighter weight.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 9, 2017)

Only thing that I'm looking for is for the 6DII to get a superior sensor over the 5DIV, just like the 6D did compared to the 5DIII.

If 6DII also beats the 5DIV centre focus point - I'm all in...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 9, 2017)

Basing decisions on an analysis of what you actually need and what works for you - what a refreshing change it is to read that, dsut4392.

Others on this forum could do well to make note.


----------



## Takingshots (Jun 9, 2017)

JoSto said:


> I was waiting for the 6dII since forever. I gave up a week ago and bought a used 1dx. Dont regret it.
> 
> I pretty sure we can expect a 5d3 with updated software and a more entry-level body & dials design. Something similar to the 80D. I would be suprised if there are any main features missing in the 5d4.
> 
> ...



Whether 6D2 will be a threat to 5d4 sales should not deter Canon from coming up with this camera with better AF points, swivel etc for people who just started out to try FF but within budget they can afford. Canon will want to keep current customers interested with upgrades and generate new customers plus sales of their assortment of L- lenses to go with it. Remember market is competitive... Every camera model has its pluses and minuses


----------



## hbr (Jun 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hurry up, please – the sooner we get the actual specs, the sooner we can start criticizing them, bashing the camera, and predicting doom for Canon based on facts instead of merely speculation.



Heck, the specks aren't even out yet and the general feelings on this forum are that the 6D II is already DOA and no one is going to buy it, (just like the comments about the version 1 five years ago). Canon is *******!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 9, 2017)

hbr said:


> he general feelings on this forum are that the 6D II is already DOA



Thankfully it's not the "general" feeling, just a bizarrely perverse channelling of the insecurities of a few malcontents who think that Canon owes them their perfect camera.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > he general feelings on this forum are that the 6D II is already DOA
> ...



You may have a faulty sarcasm detector.... 

The greater the cries of "CANON IS *******!", it seems the greater the sales of the camera (or lens).... Personally, I can assure you that the 6D2 will be the worst camera ever made by any manufacturer and that once mine arrives I shall destroy the internet by posting FF cat pictures..... because if there is anything that dooms a company, it's a hot selling product and as we all know, there is no place for cat pictures on the internet!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> considering 5D mark 4 has been getting rebates, either this camera have compelling features to justify price(dual slots, decent AF module, and 4k video with better codecs not crap bloated mjpeg) or dont see why serious photographers will be choosing 6d over 5d.



because some people just don't want to still spend that much money on a camera body.

also size, weight, vari-angle screen,etc.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 9, 2017)

unfocused said:


> JoSto said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine that the numerous rumors of the 6d successor is hurting 6d sales significant. Would be interesting if there are any data about this topic out there...
> ...


Your quoting Amazon USA its not the same position in the UK. Sony are higher than Nikon in the UK and the Canon 5D MKIV was below the 5D MKIII price almost certainly being the reason. Main dealers have dropped the price of the 5D MKIV this week the first drop since released. The 6D is still holding up.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 9, 2017)

dsut4392 said:


> And even if Canon 'nerfs' the AF improvements in the 6D2, it's still almost certain to get DPAF in live view, and more cross type AF points than the existing 6D. That's enough for me to upgrade from the 6D.



Amen. That's exactly my sentiment. I shoot just enough action/movement that some outside AF points that track well enough will be the "icing on the cake" for me from the current 6D... to allow better framing/composition.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 9, 2017)

K said:


> JoSto said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously Canon is delaying the Camera to support 5d4 sales. As the jump from the mark 3 to the mark 4 wasn't that big the 6d2 will be a real threat to the 5d4-sales.
> ...



What features, exactly, do you think it's acceptable for Canon to remove from the 5D4 to make the 6D2 cheaper, without calling it "crippled" or "nerfed"? Please be specific.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 9, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> What features, exactly, do you think it's acceptable for Canon to remove from the 5D4 to make the 6D2 cheaper, without calling it "crippled" or "nerfed"? Please be specific.



Whether we call it nerfing or just 'artfully leaving something out for cost/business reasons', it all depends on what you personally value plus what is reasonable to pull off with a FF rig at this price point in 2017.

But, just guessing here:

*5D4 Stuff the 6D2 Won't Get and People Will 100% Understand*


Rugged, solid build quality
A 1DX2-like AF system, # of points, all the f/8 points, etc.
100% VF coverage
The 5D4 metering setup
The 5D4's 150k cycle shutter durability rating
7 fps
The odd extra button(s) that the 5D4 currently has over the 6D1
30 MP (presuming you _like_ resolution that is; some folks may be delighted the 6D2 gets less than 30 MP)

*5D4 Stuff the 6D2 Won't Get That Some Folks Will Get Butthurt About, but Others Might Concede is a Fair / Reasonable Product Differentiation Decision*


No 4k (we don't know this is happening, but if it did, I'd peg it in this middle bucket -- not everyone shoots video, but those that do could be quite angry over this.)
That extra little girth/chunkiness that makes the 5D grips so perfect in the hands
Dual card slots (many want this, while many don't care)
AF joystick
AF point selection via touchscreen
1/200 flash sync
1/8000 max shutter speed

*Things That Almost All of Us Would Declare As Nerfing / Deliberate Omission if the 6D2 Ended Up With These Specs*


A very low number of AF points (let's say 20 or less)
A tiny buffer that greatly limited burst shooting
1/8000 max shutter speed (typo --> this is already in the second bucket)
Lack of f/8 AF points outside of the center point
[Insert non-4K-related yet still egregious video decision here] (I'm no video person, but a limited recording time, low bitrate output, lack of certain resolution / speed options, etc.)

Now, having said all that, everyone here would bucket this list a little differently. So, brace for impact -- there will be fury/tears for _someone_ here, and we'll be sure to hear of it in real time on announcement day. :

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > What features, exactly, do you think it's acceptable for Canon to remove from the 5D4 to make the 6D2 cheaper, without calling it "crippled" or "nerfed"? Please be specific.
> ...



See, I disagree - saying "nerfed" or "crippled" is specifically places a value judgement that the decisions made were unacceptable, rather than just the reality of the fact that the 6D line is below the 5D line, so of course it's going to have fewer features. If we're right about the price point (going from MSRP), the 5D4 is what, $3300? and the 6D2 will be almost a third less at $2300. The sensor will probably be quite similar, so that ~1/3rd reduction has to come from mostly elsewhere.

Your first list is just about certainly correct (though I would assume even if those were the ONLY omissions that the doomsayers would go on saying doom).

The second list is certainly also not happening and people already called the 6D crippled because of it.

You then also put 1/8000 on the "all would call nerfing" list, when we can be 99% sure it's not coming. I'd be surprised if we get f/8 outside of the center point, or maybe a center cluster (isn't the 5D3 center-point-only for f/8, and people are saying they want the 5D3 AF system?). The buffer will be lower than everyone wants, because of course you can always want more, but for something not targeted at sports shooters they won't include more buffer.

The impression I get is that K will be unhappy with anything other than, effectively, a relabeled 5D4 for a grand off. Which we will not get, because of course we won't; if we were the 5D4 would be $2300 already. However, any feature removal to hit the price is "crippling", so he'll be pissing and moaning no matter what.

Not that this will be any different from usual.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> What features, exactly, do you think it's acceptable for Canon to remove from the 5D4 to make the 6D2 cheaper, without calling it "crippled" or "nerfed"? Please be specific.


The camera strap! If the camera strap does not say 5D4 then Canon is *******!!!!!

Seriously though, for some people it really does not matter, they will never be happy and are convinced that it is all a personal attack against them.....

What do I expect? A similar build to the 6D, and a similar relationship between it and the 5D4 as the 6D had to the 5D3....worse AF system, lower buffer, slower shutter, etc etc,

I also expect to see a SLIGHTLY better sensor (just like before) and at last, a high(er) end camera with a flippy touch screen.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 9, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > What features, exactly, do you think it's acceptable for Canon to remove from the 5D4 to make the 6D2 cheaper, without calling it "crippled" or "nerfed"? Please be specific.
> ...



IMO the slightly better sensor was probably canon transitioning from one system to another for sensor fab. it was finally the first full frame non 1 series sensor that didn't have banding and had a slightly better DR because of it.

to expect lightening to strike twice is probably unrealistic.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...


i expect that whatever the newest sensor is, to have a performance advantage over that which came before.... and if the 6D2 is fewer megapixels than the 5D4, that also helps for low light performance......


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 10, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> You then also put 1/8000 on the "all would call nerfing" list, when we can be 99% sure it's not coming.



My fault -- I cloned list two to start list three and missed that one. (Notice it made two lists! )

I meant to put 1/8000 in the middle bucket. It takes a more expensive setup (shutter, mirrorbox, etc.) to pull that off, so it's not remotely a no-brainer.

- A


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 10, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> You may have a faulty sarcasm detector....



No, it works perfectly, Don - my point was for them, not you, because pointing out their (to use the American) douchebaggery is _important_...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 10, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> and if the 6D2 is fewer megapixels than the 5D4, that also helps for low light performance...



But that doesn't happen, does it? Look at the entire 5D series - pixel count _and_ low light performance have increased/improved with each model.

Same with the xxD series.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 10, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > and if the 6D2 is fewer megapixels than the 5D4, that also helps for low light performance...
> ...



My first DSLR maxed out at ISO 1600 and was unusable after 400..... yes, they have been steadily improving over time and now that we are hitting 70% and higher quantum efficiency on sensors, we only have a half stop left to go on the efficiency side of the equation...... the latest designs put the A/D on chip and as a result, the amount of read noise has plummeted....

As a result, even with shrinking pixel size over the years as we climbed from 6 to 30 (or more) megapixels, we got better and better quality pixels. Short of cooling the sensor, there is no significant source of noise left and one should not expect improvements of more than a few percent as new models come out..... That leaves pixel size as the big variable....

Take two FF sensors made with the same technology..... one at 25MP and the other at 50.... we can say that the same amount of light falls on each sensor and that therefore, after resampling both images to the same size, the low light performance should be the same, and we would be close to being right. Unfortunately, pixels have waste area around the edges and so does your Bayer filter and your micro lenses... as a result, the larger pixel sensor uses a greater percentage of the sensor area to gather light and therefore gives you a stronger signal. The lower amount of circuitry should result in less thermal noise, and therefore give a cleaner signal.

All that said, we are NOT using the same technology. Lessons learned from one sensor are implemented on the next and each new design is slightly better than the last. When the 6D2 comes out we can expect it to have the best Canon sensor (until the next camera is released), and with all of these variables included, we can reasonably expect it to be Canon's low light king....


----------

